# I have tons of babies... again.



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So since my last thread, when my molly had her first batch of fry(which was about 25) all 25 of those babies... made it. lol They all vary in sizing, but mostly have have grown to be about 1" long by now.. some are still about 1/2" long... 

Anyways, she has had another batch of about 15 or so.

So far, they are all still here.

My concern is the amount of babies I have in my tank, and what I should do with them.


I honestly don't really want ALL of them... because 1) my tank isn't big enough to support 30+ mollies + other bottom dweller fishes. And 2) I was wanting to see how a few cichlids would do with the mollies. I have heard SOME success stories, and not to sound like a monster or anything, but I would like to try it out. 

Is it wrong to get a Cichlid knowing full well it will maybe eat the babies(there are now 30+ known of babies)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Try putting an ad on Craigslist. People will trade you fish for fish or fish for fish stuff.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Try putting an ad on Craigslist. People will trade you fish for fish or fish for fish stuff.


Great idea! lol

Now I just hope someone actually responds! 

If not... it will be chasing time I am afraid..


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

What kind of mollies are they?


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Majority(75% I would say) look to be from the Silver Molly, and the rest from my Black Molly, they both had babies at the same time after I put in some warm water last month. haha

I called Petco, and they said they would take them in though.. so I am going to just do that I think.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It wouldn't be nice to put a cichlid in with babies and see if it'll eat them... But after what bettaman wants to do I won't say anymore than that.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Next time you have a batch I'd take some.  I love silver and balcks. They're my favorite. But petco is a good idea too. I don'
t have one around me. It would be nice though because of many baby guppies I get. Managed to get rid off all i needed to though


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

zog said:


> I called Petco, and they said they would take them in though.. so I am going to just do that I think.


Don't do that! They probably won't give you anything for them and then they'll just sell them and make a profit on them leaving you with nothing.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> It wouldn't be nice to put a cichlid in with babies and see if it'll eat them... But after what bettaman wants to do I won't say anymore than that.


I was able to take everything out, except the latest babies.

Some lady came and got a few before I took off to Petco.



ZebraDanio12 said:


> Next time you have a batch I'd take some.  I love silver and balcks. They're my favorite. But petco is a good idea too. I don'
> t have one around me. It would be nice though because of many baby guppies I get. Managed to get rid off all i needed to though


Won't be a next time I am afraid.. lol I either gave away or took all of my Molly's last night!



snyderguy said:


> Don't do that! They probably won't give you anything for them and then they'll just sell them and make a profit on them leaving you with nothing.


I had gotten a 20% discount on the things I got last night.

I am not too focused on SELLING some fish.. so I was just handing them out to who ever wanted them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> It wouldn't be nice to put a cichlid in with babies and see if it'll eat them... But after what bettaman wants to do I won't say anymore than that.


You see, I wouldn't say to cull em that way if there was a more painless way. I won't mention how I would do that, but It would be merciful to not torture em. If you have room for em, keep em.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I went back into breeding mollies again a few months ago, and a single pair (marbled male, silver female) had about 50+ fry all together in just a few spawns. I kept the fry until they were about 1/2" (or 1", depending on the amount at the time) in size, and handed them over to my LFS for free. 

No, I wasn't making a profit by doing this, but I was having fun with the experience. I take great pleasure out of raising fry into young adults. This also assures that if I were to bring them to my LFS, they would be much too large for the other mollies to swallow... and hopefully, they would find good homes. If I could keep every baby those two made, believe me, I would. I loved the little guys.

Eventually it became too much, though. They were dropping babies faster than I could raise them, and I had to return the two (as well as my other 3 adults, even though they weren't breeding as much). I still have one of their solid silver babies, though -- she's in my 55g community tank. Every day she grows a tiny bit bigger. I might go back into breeding mollies again, but this time I'm straying away from the marbled ones... not much variety in those guys, haha. I'm looking into creamsicle and blood-reds. c:


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love fry


----------



## ChuckFinnley12 (Aug 8, 2011)

zog - I know exactly how you feel! my mollies are constantly breeding, I gave 50+ fry to my local pet store. i tried asking everyone I knew if they wanted fish. 
and of course one of my mollies is ready to pop again. :\


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

what state do you live in? i love raising fry, petsmart always gives me their fry that they have and i think they are just so cool! if you happen to get more that you dont want id love to get them


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I understand your problem! When my friend had to many fry she gave some to people and to the pet shop and they gave her a little bit of money for them!


----------

